# Bit gobsmacked????????



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Bit odd really i live on a crap council estate and we've just had a council guy knock here asking if we have a cochroach problem???? WTF now i do keep lobster and dubia but they down leave the loft he said he's doing a survey? weird think maybe people have roaches round here? not the feeder kind LOL

Just seems odd as we also own the house anyone else round my area heard of this?

cheers paula


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I once knew a bloke who had no herps but would by a tub of Black Crix go back to his council flat wack the heating on and release them ! 
He loved the sound they made, reminded him of his times over seas apparently.
Council had to fumigate the entire block on a regular bases thinking they were roaches.

Just be careful that the council does not find out about your roaches or you will end up getting blamed for every Bug on the estate.
Also if they go down the fumigation route make sure all your Bugs and herbs are well away from the area for a day or two as the council are not that careful where is goes.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah that's what I thought i've just phoned the council to see whats going on and low and behold its the neightbour next door cant see it being my roaches as there are none loose in my house the cat would find them a mile off LOL

Thing is i've had mine about 3 years plus now and the woman next door is a scumbag up all hours back door open etc thining maybe the roaches can smell mine and are comiing this way 

help any ideas what i should do?

paula x


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Does your nextdoor know you keep Roaches ?, If so it will be hard to convince them they are not yours what ever you try.
Are your houses attached ? most joined properties have lofts that connect which would make it easy for the odd escape to get next door.
I keep several species of Roach and breed Hissers like it's going out of fashion, I have the odd escape artist and although the Bug room is 99% escape proof the odd few turn up where they should not be.
I cover all the lids of my Roach tanks with fine cloth to prevent the young from doing a runner.
I would be surprised if your roches were attracting other native Roches.
The only way for sure to tell if they were any of yours would be to identify them.
The most common Roaches found in the UK are the German and oriental roach.These types of roach thrive in eviroments such as Hospitals and hotels etc. It might well be that they are coming in with someone who works at such an establishment
Your best bet is Deny all.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

LOl yep I think yo might be right there  nope no one knows what we keep as we live in a really rought area where people would try to break in  even sold reps leave in a bag to avoid nosy neighbours : ) I was thinking of giving up lobsters and just keeping the dubia as i use crix for most of my lot so may well do that : ) to be honest they are always eating in the garden and drinking even in winter and throw over bones and containers into our garden lovley people non work and theres about 6 in there ;( 

paula x


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Paula, I do pest control in London and surrounding areas, should anything appear in your house and you need help then just let me know

All I can say is that I hope the council treated it with a product called Goliath Gel. If they didn't then they're wasting their time. Nothing else works effectively.

regards,

Matt


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi matt  
aww bless ya that's great last thing I want is an estate full of inbreds after my blood  
cheers hun paula xx






Fangio said:


> Paula, I do pest control in London and surrounding areas, should anything appear in your house and you need help then just let me know
> 
> All I can say is that I hope the council treated it with a product called Goliath Gel. If they didn't then they're wasting their time. Nothing else works effectively.
> 
> ...


----------

